# Dartfrog bloat



## Scrapey 86

Hi there I'm looking for advice please is this bloat or a fat frog she is about 18 months old leucomelas she has always be a big girl eats alot move around the tank all day wen I've had her out of the tank I've looked over her and pressed the stumic is soft but she look like she has a little pouch inbetwein her front legs I no I need meth blue or ringers solution but what do you say if u don't mind as I've never come across this before only had the frogs for 14 months now thanks for reading


----------



## goncalo

Getting same problem on two terribilis, have read a lot but would like information from anyone that got results because there seems to be a lot of theory.


----------



## mark c

Find a vet. Call around to find one who will see your frog, or at least run a fecal test for you. The test is not expensive.


----------



## JPP

It honestly just looks like a fat female leuc to me. Maybe cut back on the feeding a bit (quantity and frequency).


----------



## Ed

JPP said:


> It honestly just looks like a fat female leuc to me. Maybe cut back on the feeding a bit (quantity and frequency).


This may be accurate but it is hard to tell definitively as a better side picture would be better than this one. This angle doesn't really define it well enough. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## goncalo

goncalo said:


> Getting same problem on two terribilis, have read a lot but would like information from anyone that got results because there seems to be a lot of theory.











Fat or bloated ? Two frogs pictured on photos.


----------



## Ed

I only get one picture no matter which one I click. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## goncalo




----------



## goncalo

Ed said:


> I only get one picture no matter which one I click.
> 
> some comments
> 
> Ed


Just got it right, i think the photos are showing now. sorry


----------



## comas60634

I hope everything goes well with the little fellow. Good luck!


----------



## Ed

goncalo said:


> Just got it right, i think the photos are showing now. sorry


Looks like they are beyond morbidly obese. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## goncalo

Ed said:


> Looks like they are beyond morbidly obese.
> 
> some comments
> 
> Ed


How can you distinguish fat from bloat ?


----------



## Reef_Haven

Did it get in that condition over the past week? What do you feed it? 
Bloat is usually caused by a bacterial or viral infection.
Bloated frogs will usually sit in water for long periods of time, are lethargic, have no appetite.
If it is behaving normally and has been in this shape for quite some time, it is most likely obesity.


----------



## Ed

The throat bulge is too flabby for what it typically seen in bloated frogs. If the frog has progressed to that point it would have a much more turgid shape (for a really bad case see the picture here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/43939-bloat.html). 

Also terribilis are prone to showing surplus fat in that region (which is not a good sign as it means that there is so many calories in the diet that it is overwhelming the available storage location and can easily be causing fatty liver problems (which can lead to bloating when the damage becomes sufficient). 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## goncalo

Reef_Haven said:


> Did it get in that condition over the past week? What do you feed it?
> Bloat is usually caused by a bacterial or viral infection.
> Bloated frogs will usually sit in water for long periods of time, are lethargic, have no appetite.
> If it is behaving normally and has been in this shape for quite some time, it is most likely obesity.


I noticed this like 2 weeks ago but thought it would be fat right now i dont know anymore.
I dont have water features on their viv so cant say they sit or not in water.
They are eating and walking as always at least cant see any difference although 2 of them were almost all day inside coco hut.


----------



## goncalo

Ed said:


> The throat bulge is too flabby for what it typically seen in bloated frogs. If the frog has progressed to that point it would have a much more turgid shape (for a really bad case see the picture here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/43939-bloat.html).
> 
> Also terribilis are prone to showing surplus fat in that region (which is not a good sign as it means that there is so many calories in the diet that it is overwhelming the available storage location and can easily be causing fatty liver problems (which can lead to bloating when the damage becomes sufficient).
> 
> some comments
> 
> Ed


I see, i just started to be worry when i noticed that throat bulge. I dont think i overfeed them i have 8 in a vivarium right now and feed them hydei and melanogaster in small quantitites twice per day to be sure all of them eat maybe i will cut it for once per day only.


----------



## JPP

goncalo said:


> I see, i just started to be worry when i noticed that throat bulge. I dont think i overfeed them i have 8 in a vivarium right now and feed them hydei and melanogaster in small quantitites twice per day to be sure all of them eat maybe i will cut it for once per day only.


Yeah, twice a day is definitely overfeeding them. I usually feed my terribilis 3 times a week, give or take.


----------



## goncalo

JPP said:


> Yeah, twice a day is definitely overfeeding them. I usually feed my terribilis 3 times a week, give or take.


Just quarantined them in a separated vivarium and decreased amount of food/supplementation and after like 3-4 days they seem normal, i cant see bloat anywhere now will keep them in quarantine for a bit more and will take some photos to show here.


----------

